# Here is another monster freak Dennis James



## Johnnny (Aug 3, 2004)

Here is another monster freak Dennis James

I know you've all heard of him.

I haven't seen many pics of him here or that I've missed them so I found these ones & wanted to share.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 3, 2004)

he's not that big.


----------



## derekisdman (Aug 3, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> he's not that big.



Kidding?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 3, 2004)

from the pictures he looks pretty small to me.


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 3, 2004)

P-Funk



> he's not that big.



I sure hope you're joking.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 3, 2004)

he really isn't that much bigger than me.


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 3, 2004)

P-funk



> he really isn't that much bigger than me.



Now I know you're joking.


----------



## Var (Aug 3, 2004)




----------



## P-funk (Aug 3, 2004)

ofcourse i am joking


----------



## derekisdman (Aug 3, 2004)

You're a comedian


----------



## P-funk (Aug 3, 2004)

no i'm not, i am a personal trainer.


----------



## Akateros (Aug 3, 2004)

An _amusing _ personal trainer.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 3, 2004)

I try......gotta keep my clients some how.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 3, 2004)

P-funk, in regards to the people that you train, what are the demographics?  Male versus Female and such.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 3, 2004)

I have a few male clients.  Most of my clients are young (late 20s early 30s) women though.  I don't know how that happened lol.  But most of my clients are really good lookin' girls.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 3, 2004)

It makes sense that most of your clients are women.  Women are generally more conscious of how they look than men are.  So they are more likely to do something about letting their looks go.

Thanks for the info.  I was a bit curious.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 3, 2004)

He looks to be about a buck twenty 

He is a big fooker, but he has been losing size when coming in for shows. If his legal battles are over and he can figure out the diet game he deserves to be a serious contender.


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Aug 3, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I have a few male clients.  Most of my clients are young (late 20s early 30s) women though.  I don't know how that happened lol.  But most of my clients are really good lookin' girls.




man your job must suck.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 3, 2004)

DimebagDarrell said:
			
		

> man your job must suck.




Yeah, my job is tough.  I have to find creative weighs to hid my erection all day.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 3, 2004)

yes, that guy is huge, did I mention that he is currently using Anabolic-Matrix Rx?


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 3, 2004)

So what do you guys think of this thick, huge lean monster
Dennis James?

Does anyone know how tall he is?


----------



## Mudge (Aug 3, 2004)

He is 5'8"

Name:  Dennis Tyron James

Born:  Heidelberg, Germany, May 31st, 1969

Height:  5' 8"

Off Season Weight:  285 - 295 lbs

Competition Weight:  255 - 260 lbs

Hair:  Black

Eyes:  Brown

Current Residence:  Pattaya, Thailand

http://www.bodybuilders.com/dennis.htm


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 3, 2004)

Mudge

Damn the dude's only 5ft8 are you sure?

& he's 255-260lbs ripped?

Damn Roy Callender is 5ft8 & would be around 230lbs ripped & was looking huge. Dennis James is around 260lbs? Fuk me.

Dorian Yates back in 1996 when Blood N' Guts was made he was around 260lbs ripped but at 5ft10.

So that's like Dorian Yates being around 300lbs ripped.

Dennis lives in Thailand? I wonder why?

But I'll have to check out that site. Thanks


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 3, 2004)

I'm just guessing with the comparision from Dennis to Dorian.

But I'm guessing it's somewhere around those stats. But it's really hard to determine exactly.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 3, 2004)

Dennis couldnt stand next to Dorian ever.  And 20lbs an inch is a lot..


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 3, 2004)

I think Dennis measure's up pretty "DESCENTLY" to Dorian Yates.

Just look at the size & shape of him. 

He's only a few inches shorter than Dorian. That might be making the difference.

He's right up there with Dorian in my opinion.

But we are each entitled to our opinions.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 3, 2004)

Your right, and im not going to argue with you.  But if he is as good as Dorian howcome he hasnt won an O?


----------



## hithard51 (Aug 3, 2004)

does he do good in comps.?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 4, 2004)

> Dennis lives in Thailand? I wonder why?



Easier access to drugs.


----------



## Flex (Aug 4, 2004)

for all you who follow pro BB, Dennis is making incredbile improvements. i saw even more recent pics than these, and he's HUGE and SO vascular. He could make a serious push for the top 3 at teh Mr. O this year.

He must've found new drugs that work for him. Oh wait, thats right, he was arrested for possession of steroids a few months ago. wonder how that worked out....


----------



## JoeR. (Aug 4, 2004)

Dude Mudge  is right, look at the picures from bodybuilding.com and compare them with johnnys pics.  He looses a lot of size when he diets down for comps, the differnce is huge.


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 4, 2004)

P-FUnk



> Easier access to drugs.



This is true, there's the British Dragon company from Thailand that some of my friends have used more than once & had results with their products.

PreMier



> Your right, and im not going to argue with you. But if he is as good as Dorian howcome he hasnt won an O?



Well I think it was Robert DiMaggio who said it best in similar regards on another thread.

There are a lot of guys who are bigger, more ripped & vascular than other BB's who don't win or place in the top 5. Why? Maybe it's b/c certain judges there had something against certain guys & didn't place them very well.

I saw the top 20 list for this year & I don't think I even saw Nasser El Sonbaty's name on that list.

Look what happened to Aaron Baker! He always had great size with vascularity & condition & in my opinion should've had a much better BB career than he did. I believe he went into wrestling or something else.

It's the same with any sport especially the NFL. There are a lot of guys with talent, size, strength, speed you name it who don't get a fair shot who should be in the NFL that aren't.

Flex



> for all you who follow pro BB, Dennis is making incredbile improvements. i saw even more recent pics than these, and he's HUGE and SO vascular. He could make a serious push for the top 3 at teh Mr. O this year.
> 
> He must've found new drugs that work for him. Oh wait, thats right, he was arrested for possession of steroids a few months ago. wonder how that worked out....



Do you have any recent pics of Dennis you could post?


----------



## Big Smoothy (Aug 4, 2004)

It seems that his Traps are lacking....

Am I perceiving this correctly?


----------



## Mudge (Aug 4, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> He must've found new drugs that work for him. Oh wait, thats right, he was arrested for possession of steroids a few months ago. wonder how that worked out....



Its distribution that they get upset about, but he was arrested for extacy tabs sent to him from Germany. He says of course they were not his but over there its serious business, why the US was involved I dont know but I would have to think they believe he was dealing.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Aug 4, 2004)

> Dennis lives in Thailand? I wonder why?



Could be few reasons.  Steroids can be bought over the counte and used with no legal problems.  Steroids are legal in Thailand.  Pattaya is a 1 1/2 hour express bus ride from Bangkok, the party capital of the world.  In my humble opinion.  The most exciting in the world.  Pattaya is on the beach and water, with clean air.  Sunchine 24/7.  Pattaya, Thailand is also the sex capital of the world.  Also, in my opinion, the nightlife capital of the world.  I would take Pattaya, Thailand over New York, Las Vegas, Cancun, or whatever any day.

I currently am planning on reitiring in Pattaya, and dying there.  I'm serious, and I am 34 years old.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 4, 2004)

There's something slightly off puting about thailand.  Maybe I've just seen too many shows focusing on all the nasty crap they eat over there (bugs, chicken fetuses, etc.)  But I'll definitely have to visit sometime soon. (Been planing a prank involving my girl & one of those giant hissing roaches, for like years now.  )


----------



## Big Smoothy (Aug 4, 2004)

^ Thailand is heaven on Earth.  Yes, there are negatives.  People eat bus all over the world.  It's personal preferences.  

The beaches, people, food, weather, and "mai pen rai," attitude.

I will die there.  I'm close, being that I'm in Vietnam, but I wanna be in Thailand.


----------



## ucs (Aug 4, 2004)

The second picture he looks so stupid. Looks like he was dropped on his head as a child.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 4, 2004)

Mr_Snafu said:
			
		

> ...Sunchine 24/7.


Two things:

1) This sounds more like Mexico than Thailand
2) 24/7 sunshine would really screw with my sleeping schedule


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 4, 2004)

MR. Snafu



> It seems that his Traps are lacking....
> 
> Am I perceiving this correctly?



Well everyone has their strong & weak points.

Arnold with his legs compared to his arms, chest, back & shoulders.

& Sean Allen with the same problem still big, ripped legs, but lacking size compared to his upper body. But it's harder for taller ppl to build huge legs.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 4, 2004)

Mr_Snafu said:
			
		

> Could be few reasons.  Steroids can be bought over the counte and used with no legal problems.  Steroids are legal in Thailand.  Pattaya is a 1 1/2 hour express bus ride from Bangkok, the party capital of the world.  In my humble opinion.  The most exciting in the world.  Pattaya is on the beach and water, with clean air.  Sunchine 24/7.  Pattaya, Thailand is also the sex capital of the world.  Also, in my opinion, the nightlife capital of the world.  I would take Pattaya, Thailand over New York, Las Vegas, Cancun, or whatever any day.
> 
> I currently am planning on reitiring in Pattaya, and dying there.  I'm serious, and I am 34 years old.




A bigger party than Ibiza?

Also, isnt that the place infested with ladyboys?


----------



## Var (Aug 4, 2004)

Lets not forget that Thailand is also one of the HIV capitals of the world.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 4, 2004)

Actually, Thailand only has an infected level of about 2.23 percent for people ages 15-49. Zimbabwe has an infection level of 25.84 percent. Africa has the highest infection rates of most diseases, the highest birth rates (Nigeria- 49.95 births/1,000 population), and the lowest life expectancy (36.45 years - Mozambique).


----------



## PreMier (Aug 4, 2004)

2-3 have HIV then.. Whats the stats for the US?


----------



## DOMS (Aug 4, 2004)

.76 percent


----------



## Big Smoothy (Aug 4, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> A bigger party than Ibiza?
> 
> Also, isnt that the place infested with ladyboys?



In my opinion, Pattaya makes Ibiza look like Disneyland for 8 year olds.  (Just my opinion, though).

There are lots of lady-boys.  They are easy to spot generally.  But in recent years they've been getting operation to remove their adam's apple via surgery without leaving any mark or scar.  The adam's apple used to be a dead give-away.  Thais in general are small, don't have much body hair, and have narrow shoulders.  

One way a friend of mine found out--after the fact--by looking at Her (or his) feet.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Aug 4, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Lets not forget that Thailand is also one of the HIV capitals of the world.



As CJ3 stated the HIV level in Thailand is not that high.  Most of the HIV cases involve Thai on Thai prostituion.  In the north of Thailand many farmers visit brothels whether married or single and they often don't use condemns due to lack of education and/or awareness.  

There was a major public awareness and education campaign beginning in the early 1990s by a man named Mechai Viravaydya.  Why?  To save lives.  But also to keep the tourist industry to sinking.  

Still, there is HIV in Thailand, Like anywhere.


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 4, 2004)

I'm going to try to find some recent pics of Dennis James.

If any of you have some already that would be cool.

Maybe his website has recent pics?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 4, 2004)

We dont care about DJ anymore.. we are talking about Thailand and its prostitutes.

So Mr. Snafu... Got any good stories


----------



## Big Smoothy (Aug 4, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> We dont care about DJ anymore.. we are talking about Thailand and its prostitutes.
> 
> So Mr. Snafu... Got any good stories



Actually I have a ton.  It might be better to put this in Open Chat, as this is the a Training thread.  

Some of my close friends have fallen in love with them and though they were their girlfriends.  Some Thai prostitutes have men wiring several hundreds of dollars per month to them via Western Union.  Some guys getting taken for all their money.  Some guys have lost houses they bought and built from the ground up because a foreigner cannot own property and the property and home is registered in the Thail wife's or girfriend's name.  One of my friends had dope put in his drink in a bar and woke up in a room with all his clothes on and his money gone.  My cousin dies in Bangkok the day before he was to fly home. 

If you want more information on the Thailand nightlife see this website:

www.stickmanbangkok.com


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 4, 2004)

Here is a pre-contest pic of Dennis James's wide thick back.

Pretty freaky.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Aug 4, 2004)

111



			
				Mr_Snafu said:
			
		

> Actually I have a ton.  It might be better to put this in Open Chat, as this is the a Training thread.
> 
> Some of my close friends have fallen in love with them and though they were their girlfriends.  Some Thai prostitutes have men wiring several hundreds of dollars per month to them via Western Union.  Some guys getting taken for all their money.  Some guys have lost houses they bought and built from the ground up because a foreigner cannot own property and the property and home is registered in the Thail wife's or girfriend's name.  One of my friends had dope put in his drink in a bar and woke up in a room with all his clothes on and his money gone.  My cousin died in Bangkok the day before he was to fly home.  I've seen grown men cry in tears over some little tart they thought was their girlfriend.  (hello, wake up)...
> 
> ...


----------



## PreMier (Aug 4, 2004)

Mr_Snafu said:
			
		

> Actually I have a ton.  It might be better to put this in Open Chat, as this is the a Training thread.
> 
> Some of my close friends have fallen in love with them and though they were their girlfriends.  Some Thai prostitutes have men wiring several hundreds of dollars per month to them via Western Union.  Some guys getting taken for all their money.  Some guys have lost houses they bought and built from the ground up because a foreigner cannot own property and the property and home is registered in the Thail wife's or girfriend's name.  One of my friends had dope put in his drink in a bar and woke up in a room with all his clothes on and his money gone.  My cousin dies in Bangkok the day before he was to fly home.
> 
> ...




Awesome website.  Why would a guy spend so much on a prostitute?  I dont get it?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 4, 2004)

Mr_Snafu said:
			
		

> In my opinion, Pattaya makes Ibiza look like Disneyland for 8 year olds.  (Just my opinion, though).
> 
> There are lots of lady-boys.  They are easy to spot generally.  But in recent years they've been getting operation to remove their adam's apple via surgery without leaving any mark or scar.  The adam's apple used to be a dead give-away.  Thais in general are small, don't have much body hair, and have narrow shoulders.
> 
> One way a friend of mine found out--after the fact--by looking at Her (or his) feet.




So your friend... slept with a ladyboy, and then found out it was a guy?


----------



## Big Smoothy (Aug 4, 2004)

Yes, he did.  He didn't really care.  The operations in Thailand are considered the best in the world.  Believe it or not, people from the U.S. and Europe go to Bangkok for sex-change operations.  It costs around $8,000 USD.  Lady boys are a part of Thai culture.  Many Thai soap operas on TV usually have a Lady Boy in the family.  

Not for me, but they don't bother me.  Some guys actually are attracted to them, although it's a few.  Some bars are only staffed by lady boys.  Sometimes my friends and I go on there for fun.  Just drinks.  Music.


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 5, 2004)

Mr. Snafu



> Actually I have a ton. It might be better to put this in Open Chat, as this is the a Training thread.



Yes this is the training section.

Talk about HIV & AIDS would be more appropriate in the sexual health section

& talk about Thailand would be more appropriate in the open chat section.

Makes sense doesn't it?

Besides I think talk about bodybuilders/pics could pass through the training section as I haven't seen too many bodybuilding pics in the open chat section as it's geared away from bodybuilders & training.



This pic as for all of these pics actually are recent of Dennis James. 

These pics are 16 weeks out from the 2004 Mr. Olympia.

If he's that well conditioned, how is he stage shape? 

Scary


----------



## PreMier (Aug 5, 2004)

What does this thread have to do with training?  IMO this is also in the wrong section.  Unless of course you start listing DJ's workouts and his philosophies..


----------



## P-funk (Aug 5, 2004)

Workouts- train like a jackass....what ever you feel like working on "instict"

philosopy- DRUGS AND MORE DRUGS.


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 5, 2004)

i'm still not impressed


















lol


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 6, 2004)

Here is a typical back work out of Dennis James I found online. & here is a back shot 16 weeks out from the 2004 Mr. Olympia.

EXERCISE 1:
One-Arm Dumbbell Rows
These allow you to work each lat separately. The challenge, of course, is to lift with a heavy weight while keeping the form perfect on every repetition. I prefer one-arm rows to barbell rows because the dumbbells allow for a fuller range of motion, a more complete contraction and the ability to isolate the lats on each side. 

I grasp a dumbbell in one hand and place my other hand on a bench. 

I let the arm holding the weight hang down at arm's length, with my palm facing my body. From this starting position, I raise the dumbbell up to my side, squeezing the lat and feeling the weight work the muscle.

I begin with a warm-up set of 15 reps and pyramid the weight over four sets until I can just barely pump out three reps. For this exercise, I work only to failure, as the application of forced reps is biomechanically impractical and potentially dangerous.

EXERCISE 2:
Seated Machine Rows
A plate-loaded low lat machine puts me in a position that allows a full range of motion in the movement, complete control of the weight and superb isolation of the lat muscles. I begin with my arms straight out in front of me -- with my lower torso placed firmly against the support pad -- and pull until my elbows are as far back as possible.

I follow a smooth controlled arc; no twisting or jerking of the upper body allowed!

I do a warm-up set of 20 reps, followed by four heavy sets, pyramiding down to eight reps. When I reach failure on the main sets, I perform two or three forced reps.

EXERCISE 3:
Front Pulldowns
The goal here is to widen and thicken the upper lats. You won't accomplish anything, however, unless you place the emphasis on stretching and pulling with the lats instead of yanking the bar down with the strength of your biceps and forearms. I grasp the bar overhead with arms fully extended. Using my arms as levers only, I recruit the power of my lats as I pull my elbows down and back as far as possible, until the bar touches at upper chest level. 

At that point, I squeeze the lats for a maximum contraction before slowly releasing to the starting position.

I warm up with 10 reps before hitting it hard with three heavy sets, pyramiding down to five reps on the final set. Once again, I employ forced reps for the main sets.

EXERCISE 4:
T-Bar Rows
I enjoy doing these to add thickness to the middle and outer back, and the results speak for themselves. At this stage of the workout, I'm fatigued, and the reps increase accordingly: a warm-up of 20 reps, followed by four main sets, pyramiding down to 10 reps for the final set of the day. Staying strict and precise with my form despite my fatigue, I bend down to grasp the handles of a T-bar row machine with an overhand grip, arms fully extended. Then, without relying on my lower back or hamstrings, I raise the weight up toward my chest, squeeze my upper back, and return to the starting position. Forced reps are not practical for this exercise.


----------



## Flex (Aug 8, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> P-FUnk
> Flex
> 
> 
> ...



sorry bro, my boy had some pics on his computer. not sure where he got them from. but if i do come across them (and trust me, he looked ENORMous), i'll post 'em for sure.


----------



## Flex (Aug 8, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Its distribution that they get upset about, but he was arrested for extacy tabs sent to him from Germany. He says of course they were not his but over there its serious business, why the US was involved I dont know but I would have to think they believe he was dealing.



Of course Mudge, they're NEVER "yours" hahaha.


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 8, 2004)

Flex



> sorry bro, my boy had some pics on his computer. not sure where he got them from. but if i do come across them (and trust me, he looked ENORMous), i'll post 'em for sure.



Too bad.

If you can find any plz post some here.

Thanks.


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 9, 2004)

I think he's yucky..     TOO big for his height.  He looks weird to me.  

This guy is better...   much more balanced   build.


----------



## JoeR. (Aug 9, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I think he's yucky..     TOO big for his height.  He looks weird to me.
> 
> This guy is better...   much more balanced   build.



Mabye if you add like 5-6" on his chest measurement, mabye...


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 9, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I think he's yucky..     TOO big for his height.  He looks weird to me.
> 
> This guy is better...   much more balanced   build.



thats similar to the way i want to look


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 9, 2004)

Sapphire



> I think he's yucky..  TOO big for his height. He looks weird to me.



Well what are you gonna do?

Many of the pro & amateur bodybuilders are too big for their height.

Look at Lee Priest?

He's only about 5ft3 & weighs 245lbs ripped.


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 9, 2004)

I hear ya... I respect how hard he worked to look like that, but it's very unattractive to me.  The other guy is perfectly built......  in my humble opinion.


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 9, 2004)

Sapphire



> I hear ya... I respect how hard he worked to look like that, but it's very unattractive to me. The other guy is perfectly built...... in my humble opinion.



I know what you mean, but he & all others looking like him have been on drugs to get that big.

I wouldn't want to look like Dennis James at all.

I'm really starting to become happy with my conditioning at 205lbs not freaky looking at all. 

For that you'd most likely need drugs & that's not something I'm willing to do.


----------



## JoeR. (Aug 9, 2004)

Lee Priest is 5'5"


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 9, 2004)

JoeR



> Lee Priest is 5'5"



I was just giving a rough estimate as I couldn't remember his exact height as I knew it was in between 5ft3-5ft6.


----------



## Pizzer (Aug 10, 2004)

i personally think that more women utilize the benefits of personal trainers for two reasons...
1. Men are generally too proud and too embarrassed to be escorted around a gym and monitored while exercising. Its pretty much a pride issue.
2. Generally, women 20-30 yrsold that have a personal trainer are married, havent had children or have had one baby, and have a man that can pay the bills... or, they are working women that are unmarried and can pay the bills themselves... most, but not all, women that are fulltime mothers or mothers with careers, dont have time for personal trainers.

Just my .02


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 10, 2004)

Pizzer



> i personally think that more women utilize the benefits of personal trainers for two reasons...
> 1. Men are generally too proud and too embarrassed to be escorted around a gym and monitored while exercising. Its pretty much a pride issue.
> 2. Generally, women 20-30 yrsold that have a personal trainer are married, havent had children or have had one baby, and have a man that can pay the bills... or, they are working women that are unmarried and can pay the bills themselves... most, but not all, women that are fulltime mothers or mothers with careers, dont have time for personal trainers.
> 
> Just my .02



I was just wondering what this has to do with Dennis James?

Just curious?


----------



## pumpchaser (Aug 13, 2004)

Impressive, and ugly - too Popeye-ish. Lots but not all guys like him or Priest, below 5'9" or 5'10" and above a certain bodyweight, just look too cramped, unless they're lucky enough to have some flow and aesthetics as well. A taller frame helps to avoid this, but not always. I don't find this guy aesthetically pleasing whatsoever, reminds me of the bozos injecting oil. Under 5'9" it's got to be something like Makkawy or Rick Wayne, or Callender, who's got to have almost this size but better lines and quality. Might be also that he's got short arms n' legs, which compounds the effect.

Add a few tattoos and he'd make an AWESOME bouncer..

Eventually it's possible that like the women's contests, there will be a backlash leading back to smaller, more aesthetic physiques for men. You could say that the natural contests address this as well.


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 13, 2004)

PumpChaser



> Impressive but also cartoonish-lots but not all guys under 5'11" with
> size just look too cramped, not enough height to have much flow over a
> certain bodyweight. Probably part of but not the entire reason that i
> don't find this guy aesthetically pleasing whatsoever. The shorter the
> ...



Yeah I know what you mean, but to compete at the Pro IFBB level, that's how big you have to be.

Personally I like Frank Sepe's shape much more, but I still think he's impressive to look at.

That's all. 

I wouldn't want to look like him either.


----------



## pumpchaser (Aug 13, 2004)

IFBB level-Levrone doesn't look like this, to name one, more athletic/aesthetic, to me. A nightmare to me would be to wake up, look in the mirror and have a Dennis James body looking back at me. It's not just the drugs though, this physique would've looked in any case. I hope James doesn't read these posts..

I think i'm going to throw up..


----------



## P-funk (Aug 13, 2004)

JoeR. said:
			
		

> Lee Priest is 5'5"




LOL, so he says in the magazine.  I am 5'5" and I have stood next to Lee Preist before and he is not 5'5".....lol.  He has to be about 5'3", maybe 5'4".


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 13, 2004)

Pumpchaser



> IFBB level-Levrone doesn't look like this, to name one, more athletic/aesthetic, to me. A nightmare to me would be to wake up, look in the mirror and see this looking back at me. Dare i say that the short limbs evoke the term thalidomide? ;-) I hope James doesn't read these posts..
> 
> I think i'm going to throw up..



Well just like all of us, each individual body is different, height, weight, bone structure, body type & so on all play apart of it.

Even with drugs your body will still grow according to it's shape.

Kevin Levrone doesn't look like that but Nasser El Sonbaty does, & even though Dorian Yates is around 5ft10, he somewhat looks like that.

Sean Allen can carry that thickness much better with his 6ft4 frame.

Look at Franco Columu, he was around 5ft3 & very well conditioned at 200lbs which is pretty big for a man that height. A normal male that height who doesn't train at all would normally be around 130-140lbs.


----------



## pumpchaser (Aug 13, 2004)

We didn't realize in the 70s that maybe we'd reached the optimal combination of size and beauty; Columbu looked acceptible just as did Padilla, who should have beaten him in the Olympia by the way. I think then that bigger = better was still the credo, we didn't know then what it might look like or that it'd be too much. 

I think part of the difference is that the drugs they're using now seem to rob them of the muscle density seen in the 70s and 80s vs. the gross vascularity we see now. In the 70s that was only seen with the NY BBers shown in the Lurie mags who seemed to be on lots of drugs.


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 13, 2004)

PumpChaser



> We didn't realize in the 70s that maybe we'd reached the optimal
> combination of size and beauty; Columbu looked acceptible just as did
> Padilla, who should have beaten him in the Olympia by the way. I think then
> that bigger is better was still the credo, we didn't know then what it
> might look like or that it'd be too much.



Personally I like the shapes of many of the bodybuilders in the 70's & 80's than "MOST" of the ones today.

In comparision to bodybuilders of the 70's to the present, I would've rather looked like Arnold than Greg Kovacs.

Or Franco Columbu instead of Lee Priest.

But as I've said in other threads, my ideal physique size wise & condition wise is Frank Sepe.


----------



## pumpchaser (Aug 14, 2004)

Frank Sepe meet Bob Birdsong..

Old Gold's gym in the background.


----------



## pumpchaser (Aug 14, 2004)

This doesn't even look like the same guy?


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 14, 2004)

PumpChaser

I believe it is the same James. What a difference between the pics of him that I posted & yours that you just posted.

All the pics I posted before where of him this year 2004 16 weeks out from the 2004 Mr. Olympia.


----------



## MissOz (Aug 16, 2004)

JoeR. said:
			
		

> Lee Priest is 5'5"



My hubby competed with lee preist in Australia when they were just juniors , he's an awesome competitor & holds his own against the bigboys in th USA !!!
My hubby is a competitve BB does the natural comps here in Oz !


----------

